
Perso: A Maildir-to-REST server written in Go - dullgiulio
https://github.com/dullgiulio/perso
======
sneak
What is the purpose of this - enabling access to a support or alerts role
mailbox from an internal web app?

~~~
dommmel
The readme sais:

 _Perso is useful when used on testing or staging sites to have a quick means
to access a mailbox remotely, for example by a integration testing framework._

